# Cold feet?



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

I've recently noticed that my male rat Barnabee has really cold feet sometimes. When I take him out to play, they generally warm up within a few minutes of him running around all crazy-like, but I was wondering what cause his feet to get so cold in the first place? I keep the room at a comfortable temperature, but I'm terrified of him getting a respiratory infection, and he's been sneezing lately, so I've been keeping a close eye on him. He's extremely active, and eats and drinks normally, and doesn't have any other symptoms, but what would cause his feet to be very cold to the touch?

Thanks so much for your help, and I apologize for all the questions the past few days. I'm new to rats and love my new friend very much and want to give him the best care possible, so I needs lots of help!


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

It could be congestive heart failure, as this can cause poor perfusion of blood into the extremities. Are his ears and tail cold or his nailbeds purple?


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

My rats get really cold feet after free-ranging sometimes, but otherwise they stay fairly normal


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

No, no, his tail is room-temperature and his nail beds a pale pink, like usual. It's just his feet, really. I'm not overly concerned since he's acting pretty healthy, I'm just curious. And this is before his roaming around. I was wondering if they could be getting cold from touching the metal bottom of his cage. I have about 2-3 inches of bedding, but he likes to dig little nests though the bedding.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine get cold feet once in a while too but after roaming around of bring cuddled they are fine.


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's normal, like many of us have cold feet or hands except when it's hot. In fact, in hot weather, I understand feet and tails serve as a way for them to get rid of heat. I'm new to rats, and we're just coming out of a long Maine winter, so I have yet to see this. But at this time of year, it's still cool and all 3 of our rats' feet are cold when we first take them out. I actually think it's kind of cute!


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Okay, cool. Thanks, guys! I'm new to rats and over-worry about my new friend.


----------

